

Publication Bias in Psychology - lutusp
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0105825

======
lutusp
Quote: "The negative correlation between effect size and samples size, and the
biased distribution of p values indicate pervasive publication bias in the
entire field of psychology."

